# Virgin Islands Passport



## wilson14 (Aug 13, 2016)

We are planning a trip to the Virgin Islands. Some of our family doesn't have a passport. I know a passport isn't required to enter the Virgin Islands, but you must show proof of citizenship before you can renter the US, such as a birth certificate and ID. Would a passport card be acceptable, without having to take a birth certificate? If we decided to visit another island while we were there, such as St. John or St. Croix, rentry shouldn't be an issue with a passport card, correct? The passport card is obviously much cheaper which is why we are looking at that option.


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 13, 2016)

Are you going to the US or British Virgin Islands?


----------



## wilson14 (Aug 13, 2016)

LurkerBee said:


> Are you going to the US or British Virgin Islands?



The US Virgin Islands. We are flying.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2016)

This doesn't speak directly to the passport cards, but does give contact information for questions.

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/980/~/needing-a-passport-to-enter-the-united-states-from-u.s.-territories

Found this, looks like you cannot use the passport card when flying:

"The U.S. Department of State (DOS) issues passports and passport cards. The passport card can be used at U.S. land and sea ports of entry when arriving from Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean and Bermuda.

*The card may not be used to travel by air.* Also, some Caribbean nations will not accept the passport card for entry into their country, so you may be required to have the more traditional passport book to visit those nations on a cruise."

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/999/kw/passport%20card/sno/1


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 13, 2016)

Here is what CBP says:  
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...enter-the-united-states-from-u.s.-territories


----------



## wilson14 (Aug 13, 2016)

This is what I read on this site: http://www.visitusvi.com/frequently_asked_questions


If you are a U.S. citizen a passport is not required, but it still serves as the best identification when traveling. Otherwise, you must be prepared to show evidence of citizenship when departing the islands, *such as a raised-seal birth certificate and government-issued photo ID.*

If you are not a U.S. citizen, then a passport issued by your country of origin is required


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2016)

wilson14 said:


> This is what I read on this site: http://www.visitusvi.com/frequently_asked_questions
> 
> 
> If you are a U.S. citizen a passport is not required, but it still serves as the best identification when traveling. Otherwise, you must be prepared to show evidence of citizenship when departing the islands, *such as a raised-seal birth certificate and government-issued photo ID.*
> ...



And the government site, that I cited in my first post, says a copy of the birth certificate is all that is needed, not the raised-seal one.

"However, it is recommended that travelers bring a government issued photo ID and copy of birth certificate."


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 13, 2016)

wilson14 said:


> This is what I read on this site: http://www.visitusvi.com/frequently_asked_questions
> 
> 
> If you are a U.S. citizen a passport is not required, but it still serves as the best identification when traveling. Otherwise, you must be prepared to show evidence of citizenship when departing the islands, *such as a raised-seal birth certificate and government-issued photo ID.*
> ...


The US Customs and Boarder Protection websites that have been linked above (twice) are likely a bit more reliable than the tourism site. In addition, if you read the CBP site, it says


> Questions about requirements for domestic travel should be directed to Transportation Security Administration (TSA).  TSA can be reached at 1-866-289-9673.



Note the use of "domestic," and to call TSA not CBP. So, that would lead me to assume that this is a domestic trip - which makes sense bc it is the US Virgin Islands. But as CPB says, you can call the TSA for a more accurate answer than a message board. 

Also, passport cards are not accepted by CBP when arriving by air. But you aren't going through customs bc you are traveling from the US to the US. I have no idea if a passport card will get you through TSA on a domestic flight, but it probably counts as a government issued ID.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2016)

LurkerBee said:


> Also, passport cards are not accepted by CBP when arriving by air. But you aren't going through customs bc you are traveling from the US to the US. I have no idea if a passport card will get you through TSA on a domestic flight, but it probably counts as a government issued ID.



When traveling from the USVI to the mainland US, you do go through customs. The USVI is in a different customs zone than the rest of the US. Passport card should be good for TSA, but probably not good as proof of citizenship outside of land or sea travel.


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 13, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> When traveling from the USVI to the mainland US, you do go through customs. The USVI is in a different customs zone than the rest of the US. Passport card should be good for TSA, but probably not good as proof of citizenship outside of land or sea travel.


Thanks! Didn't realize that, especially after CPB said to call TSA.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 23, 2016)

wilson14 said:


> We are planning a trip to the Virgin Islands. Some of our family doesn't have a passport. I know a passport isn't required to enter the Virgin Islands, but you must show proof of citizenship before you can renter the US, such as a birth certificate and ID. Would a passport card be acceptable, without having to take a birth certificate? If we decided to visit another island while we were there, such as St. John or St. Croix, rentry shouldn't be an issue with a passport card, correct? The passport card is obviously much cheaper which is why we are looking at that option.



This has been discussed before - a passport is not needed, but as a person that travels to the USVI... Get a passport.

Easier for everyone involved - the traveler, the travelers companions, the agent, and everyone waiting (and sweating) in line behind you


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2016)

The reasoning here: You don't need a passport to travel to/from USVI, but should there be an aircraft or boat or routing problem that diverted you to British V.I. (or any other non-U.S. governed place) you'd be up a creek without a passport.

Jim


----------

